# Hi From Ireland :)!!



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi , im Jamie-leigh and im from Ireland! I dont have my own horse at the minute , but im searching! although i have a boxer who likes to think hes one LOL


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome! Good luck hunting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Welcome! Your dog is C-U-T-E 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Lucky! I want to visit ireland sooooooo bad! Lol

Your boxer is super cute!

Oh....welcome!


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello!! Ikm from there as well! where do you hail from!


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

MaggiStar said:


> Hello!! Ikm from there as well! where do you hail from!


Im up in Co.antrim  wher r u?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Piaffe said:


> Lucky! I want to visit ireland sooooooo bad! Lol
> 
> Your boxer is super cute!
> 
> Oh....welcome!


Everyone says they want to visit Ireland lol! it rains sooo much! its snowin heavy right nw
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

JamieLeighx said:


> Everyone says they want to visit Ireland lol! it rains sooo much! its snowin heavy right nw
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



That is what i lovvvvve! Constant rain and snow it rains a LOT where i am,but undoubtabky not as much as ireland! I might be going this spring...i want to stay over there a couple months


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Piaffe said:


> That is what i lovvvvve! Constant rain and snow it rains a LOT where i am,but undoubtabky not as much as ireland! I might be going this spring...i want to stay over there a couple months


 I hate it soo much  where are you from ? if you do come over to Ireland be sure to check out Donegal


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Oregon  lol

Donegal...i will look it up....

How do you feel about kilkenny? I have heard good and bad things about it...


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Piaffe said:


> Oregon  lol
> 
> Donegal...i will look it up....
> 
> How do you feel about kilkenny? I have heard good and bad things about it...


You know ive never actually been in Kilkenny LOL!! it looks nice lol

Oregon Looks beautiful!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I do love oregon,too 

But...ireland....someday ireland


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Piaffe said:


> I do love oregon,too
> 
> But...ireland....someday ireland


Well when i think about it Irelands not too Bad lol just take away the rain and it would be amazing! although im thinkin Spain in a few years


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Im from galway and love it! Ye the weather is shocking i just took my girls out in the snow there thought i was gonna freeze to death!!!
Is it bad up north?
Ye Kilkenny is amazing i went on a girls weekend there and looooved it


----------



## idamyrum (Dec 1, 2010)

hey!

I have lived in Ireland for 6 months in -09  I lived in co. Galway in a small town called Headford  I am going to Ireland at least once a year and I love it more and more.. When I lived over there I used to work in a stable with TB and showjumping-horses  

I would love to get in touch with some more horsepeople from IE  

Cya


----------

